# Bruce!!



## DiabeticDave (Jun 30, 2009)

Little Bruce

Mohammed entered his classroom.


"What is your name?" asked the teacher.

"Mohammed"..... answered the kid.

"Here we are in Australia and, there is no Mohammed. From now on your name will be Bruce," replied the teacher.

In the evening, Mohammed returned home. "How was your day, Mohammed?"  asked his mother.

"My name is not Mohammed, I am in  Australia and now my name is Bruce."

"Ah, are you ashamed of your name, are you trying to disown your parents, your heritage, your religion?  Shame on you," and she beat him.

Then she called the father and he too beat him savagely.

The next day Mohammed returned to school. When the teacher saw him with all the bruises she asked: "What happened to you little Bruce?"

"Well, Miss, 2 hours after becoming Australian I was attacked by two f*ckin? Arabs!..."


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 30, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Little Bruce
> 
> Mohammed entered his classroom.
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA CLASSIC


----------

